# Psychoanalyze my photo



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

I feel much calmer lately, but I also feel drained/tired easily at the same time. I don't know if it's underlying anxiety or what, but I do have some calmness inside.

It could be because I'm an introverted empath in real life.. It could be because I sense some of the problems faced by certain people in my life, I just know some things that I actually don't want to know and I don't know why :dry: I don't know *Shrugs* 

Or maybe it's a health issue?

Feel free to psychoanalyze heh.


----------

